# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Nuair Boxy Compressor

## makap

Αγόρασα πριν από μερικά χρόνια αυτόν τον κοπρέσσορα-βαλιτσάκι αέρος Nuair Boxy
για ελαφρά φουσκώματα (μπάλα, ποδήλατο κλπ), καθαρισμό του υπολογιστή μια φορά το χρόνο, και, κυρίως για φούσκωμα της μεμβράνης του πιεστικού της γεώτρησης, μια φορά το χρόνο, επίσης. Όπως είναι προφανές, η χρήση του είναι ελάχιστη και το μηχανάκι ανταποκρίνεται άνετα σε όλα αυτά για τα οποία το αγόρασα.

Χθες προσπάθησα να φουσκώσω τη μεμβράνη του πιεστικού (είχα 2 χρόνια να το κάνω) και διαπίστωσα ότι ο διακόπτης ON/OFF δεν κλειδώνει στη θέση ΟΝ, όπως παλιά, αλλά πρέπει να τον κρατάς συνεχώς, με αποτέλεσμα το ένα χέρι να είναι δεσμευμένο εκεί και το άλλο στο ακροφύσιο, οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά. Μόλις βγάζω το δάχτυλο από το διακόπτη, το μηχάνημα σταματάει.

Δεν έχω ανοίξει, ακόμη, το πλαστικό κάλυμμα του μηχανήματος για να δω το διακόπτη και τη ζημιά που έχει και αν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί. Έψαξα για αντιπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν βρήκα. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς μηχάνημα παράγεται από τη φίρμα Einchell, προφανώς στην Κίνα.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να επισκευάσω ή να αντικαταστήσω το διακόπτη;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασε (εκτός ρεύματος) με 2 λεπτά κατσαβίδια να πιέσεις τα 2 γαντζάκια του διακόπτη 

Τα πιέζεις αρχικά προς τον εσωτερικό του διακόπτη και προσπαθείς να το βγάλεις από την μια μεριά ... μετά από την άλλη μεριά μέχρι να δεις αν μπορείς να το βγάλεις ολόκληρο μαζί με τα καλώδια (και χωρίς να ανοίξεις όλη την συσκευή)

Αν έχει πολύ κοντά καλώδια θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις όλη την συσκευή και να αφαιρέσεις πρώτα τα καλώδια.

Τέτοιους διακόπτες θα βρεις στα ηλεκτρολογικά είδη /φανοποιεία 

Υπάρχουν διακόπτες με φωτάκι / χωρίς φωτάκι και ανάλογα την τάση που λειτουργούν

Ενδέχεται να μπορείς να φτιάξεις τον ίδιο διακόπτη ... απλός θα χρειαστείς ένα μαχαίρι και θα το χώσεις ανάμεσα με το κόκκινο του κουμπιού και την μαύρη βάση για να ανοίξει το κόκκινο καπάκι (με προσοχή να μην σπάσουν τα δόντια από το κόκκινο καπάκι) ... ποιο μέσα από το καπάκι θα βρεις 2 λαμίτσες με ένα ελατήριο στο καθένα .. τα λαμάκια μπορείς να τα καθαρίσεις ή να τα ισιάσεις λίγο και να τα ξαναβάλεις (αλλά το αποτέλεσμα εξαρτάτε)

----------


## makap

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και ουσιαστική απάντηση.
Αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω.
Ήδη, όμως, βρήκα το τηλέφωνο της Einhell, και προθυμοποιήθηκαν να μου δώσουν δωρεάν ένα διακόπτη. 
Θα πάω πρώτα σ' αυτούς, που είναι και κοντά, και μετά θα κάνω την επέμβαση.
Θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## makap

Τελικά, πήγα με το μηχάνημα στο service και ένας πολύ εξυπηρετικός τεχνικός αντικατέστησε στα γρήγορα το διακόπτη, με τον τρόπο που υπέδειξες, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ξεβιδώσει και τις 2 βίδες που δεν μπόρεσα να ξεβιδώσω, στην προσπάθειά μου να το λύσω, και φαίνεται ότι έχουν κολλήσει.

Είπε ότι έφυγαν τα ελατηριάκια από τη θέση τους.

----------

